# ممكن مساعدة فكرية



## abo-hmed (5 أبريل 2012)

بعد قراءة المقاومات و المكثفات و العناصر الباقية ديودات الخ ....)
و معرفة خواص العناصر و فهمها بشكل جيد و انواع التيار و كيف نقوم بفحص العناصر في الدارة الى اخره
بقي شئ و هوة التطبيق العملي الذي نعانيه نحن المبتدؤون 
هل من دروس موجودة او تجارب من الاعضاء الاكارم عندما كانو في مرحلتنا الحالية لتجنب هذه العثرة 

هل ممكن وضع دارة مشوحة فيها العغناصر بشكل مفصل و كلام عملي مفهوم >>>> كالمكثفات عندما توضع بجانب المعالج و هكذا امور 
و لكم تحياتي 
وفقكم الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أبريل 2012)

هل تقصد دوائر الميكرو كونتروللر أم دوائر عامة؟


----------



## abo-hmed (5 أبريل 2012)

دوائر عامة اخي العزيز 
و هذا الموضوع سيتيح الفرصة اما مئات الشباب لفتح طريقهم السليم و 
وفقك الله اخي


----------



## ادور (6 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا 
اولا المقاومة عندة القياس تقاس بالاوم من اطراف ولا يوجد طرف موجب او سالب وهناك منها الورقية والسيلكون والكربونية والكثير من هذا 
ثانيا المكثف عندك القياس منها الموجب او السالب وانواعها الكميائي وسرميكي وورقي 
وهكذا كل انوع الدوئر


----------



## abo-hmed (7 أبريل 2012)

ادور قال:


> مرحبا
> اولا المقاومة عندة القياس تقاس بالاوم من اطراف ولا يوجد طرف موجب او سالب وهناك منها الورقية والسيلكون والكربونية والكثير من هذا
> ثانيا المكثف عندك القياس منها الموجب او السالب وانواعها الكميائي وسرميكي وورقي
> وهكذا كل انوع الدوئر


اخي العزيز مشكور على مداخلتك 
لكن هذه المعلومات بسيطة و مفهومة و انا قصدي غير هالكلام 
بقصد يعني ضع دارة و اشرح لي وظائف العنصر و لماذا تم وضعه على سبيل المثال
انا بعرف انه ديو زينر يسمح بمرور التيار عكسي اما اذا وصل توصيل امامي فيعمل ك ديود عادي 
ما معنى تيار عكسي او التوصيل العكسي و هاذا العنصر يكون للحفاظ على الجهد 
هكذا شرح و لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أبريل 2012)

جرب هذه السلسلة
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية


----------



## abo-hmed (7 أبريل 2012)

نعم لقد قرأت هذه المقالة و بارك الله بالشخص الذي كتبها فهي مفيدة جداجدا 
و قد استطعت من خلالها على حل معظم الاستفسارات التي عندي و ليس كلها
اخي العزيز ما المقصود بالتوصيل العكسي في الزينر ( عندما نقول انه يسمح بمرور العكسي للتيار )


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أبريل 2012)

الدايود أو الثنائى يسمح بمرور التيار فى الإتجاه الأمامى (مع اتجاه السهم فو رمزه) و مثاليا لا يسمح بالمرور عكس هذا الإتجاه لكن عمليه لكل ثنائى جهد انهيار كما هو مشروح فى السلسلة ، عندها تنهار الوصلة و تصبح موصلة ، و هذا ما يسمى التوصيل العكسى


----------



## abo-hmed (7 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الدايود أو الثنائى يسمح بمرور التيار فى الإتجاه الأمامى (مع اتجاه السهم فو رمزه) و مثاليا لا يسمح بالمرور عكس هذا الإتجاه لكن عمليه لكل ثنائى جهد انهيار كما هو مشروح فى السلسلة ، عندها تنهار الوصلة و تصبح موصلة ، و هذا ما يسمى التوصيل العكسى



وضحت الفكرة الله يبارك فيك اخ ماجد 
و في الحالة يبقى الثنائي في حالة العمل و يكون صالحا في الدارة و لا يتلف بسرعة الى ان يوصل لمرحلة الانهيار >>>> هل كلامي صحيح 
و هذا يعني ان الثنائي زينر يكون كعنصر حماية في الدارة ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أبريل 2012)

كل شيء له قيم مقننة و طالما تعمل الدائرة فى حدودها لا يحدث تلف فالزينر منه ربع وات و منه كذا وات أى القدرات تتباين لذا دور المصمم أن يقرأ الداتا شيت و يعرف ما يختار لدائرته
أساسا استخدام الزينر لتثبيت الفولت و *قليلا* ما يستخدم للحماية فالحماية لها أشياء أخرى


----------



## abo-hmed (8 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> كل شيء له قيم مقننة و طالما تعمل الدائرة فى حدودها لا يحدث تلف فالزينر منه ربع وات و منه كذا وات أى القدرات تتباين لذا دور المصمم أن يقرأ الداتا شيت و يعرف ما يختار لدائرته
> أساسا استخدام الزينر لتثبيت الفولت و *قليلا* ما يستخدم للحماية فالحماية لها أشياء أخرى



كلام سليم 
اخ ماجد عندي دارة الكترونية لشحن الموبايل منه و حابب اخد رأيك فيها هية الدارة انا اخدها من النت و بدي طبقها و بدي اعرف مدى الجودة ليها و تكون كبداية بسيطة ان شاء الله 
و بنفس الوقت اتعرف على عناصرها و كيفية تلف عناصرها هية بالمرفقات

[]


----------



## abo-hmed (8 أبريل 2012)

في الدارة السابقة هل يمكن استعمال بطاريات 1,5 فولت الصغيرة التي نستعملها للريمونت كنترول الديجيتال اربع بطاريات منها بدلا من بطارية المستخدمة في الدارة 

و اي ملاحظات تراها مناسبة 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أبريل 2012)

هذه ما هى إلا مجرد مثبت 5 فولت عادى 
اما استخدام بطارية فالمثبث 7805 يحتاج 7 فولت ليعطة 5 فولت فلو ستستخدم 4 بطاريات كجكوعها 6 فولت فمجرد دايود لتخفيض 0.6 فولت سيكفى كدائرة شاحن


----------



## abo-hmed (8 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هذه ما هى إلا مجرد مثبت 5 فولت عادى
> اما استخدام بطارية فالمثبث 7805 يحتاج 7 فولت ليعطة 5 فولت فلو ستستخدم 4 بطاريات كجكوعها 6 فولت فمجرد دايود لتخفيض 0.6 فولت سيكفى كدائرة شاحن



اخ ماجد : بفهم من كلامك انو استغني المثبت 7805 
و استخدم ديود عادي ارجو التوضيح و اعتذر منك لكثرة اسئلتي 
انت بتقصد دايود ضوئي عادي و اما باقي عناصر الدارة كالمكثفات تبقى كما هية 
و اذا كان بالامكان توضيح بالصورة يكون افضل 
و لك كامل تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أبريل 2012)

أخى
دائرة بطارية و دايود لا تحتاج توضيح ورسم


----------



## abo-hmed (9 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> دائرة بطارية و دايود لا تحتاج توضيح ورسم
> مشاهدة المرفق 79666


صدقني ما توقعت تقصد هيك اكيد هيك دارات بسيطة جدا جدا 
بالنسبة للبطارية هي بتشحن عن طريق التيار المستمر و يجب ان يكون الشحن اكبر من فولت البطارية هل توجد نسبة معينة لتيار الشحن 
فمثلا بطارية الجوال هي 3.7 فولت و التيار المتواجد معنا هو 5.4 هل ستعمل الدارة بشكل سليم دون اعراض جانبية على بطارية الجوال مستقبلا 
هل لهذه الطريقة اية مشاكل تؤدي الى تلف في الموبايل ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أبريل 2012)

الدوائر التى وضعتها لشواحن تعطى 5 فولت لشحن جوال أو دوائر تعمل من خط usb و كان سؤالك عن استخدام بطارية عادية فوضعت لك دائرة
بالنسبة للجوال لو هو مصمم للتعامل مع 5 فولت سيعمل على هذه الدائرة لكن بعضها يحتاج لجهد شاحن يصل إلى 7 فولت
أما أن الجوال به بطارية 3.7 فولت فهو أيضا يحتوى دائرة الشحن الخاصة به و الشاحن أصلا يسمى بالخطأ بهذا الإسم فهو مجرد مصدر تغذية مناسب ليس إلا و دوائر الجوال حى التى تحدد متى تبدأ الشحن و متى تنتهى و تعرض على شاشته مراحل الشحن


----------



## abo-hmed (9 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الدوائر التى وضعتها لشواحن تعطى 5 فولت لشحن جوال أو دوائر تعمل من خط usb و كان سؤالك عن استخدام بطارية عادية فوضعت لك دائرة
> بالنسبة للجوال لو هو مصمم للتعامل مع 5 فولت سيعمل على هذه الدائرة لكن بعضها يحتاج لجهد شاحن يصل إلى 7 فولت
> أما أن الجوال به بطارية 3.7 فولت فهو أيضا يحتوى دائرة الشحن الخاصة به و الشاحن أصلا يسمى بالخطأ بهذا الإسم فهو مجرد مصدر تغذية مناسب ليس إلا و دوائر الجوال حى التى تحدد متى تبدأ الشحن و متى تنتهى و تعرض على شاشته مراحل الشحن


اخ ماجد شكرا لك 
عندي استفسار بسيط 
عندما نقرا على سبيل المثال مروحة كومبيوتر و لتكن تلك البور سبلاي 
نراها تريد 12 فولت و بجانبها مكتوب 0,14 امبير 
طبعا هذا كمثال انا بعرف انو عند توصيلها بالجهد يجري التيار 0,14 الى ان تفرغ البطارية 
لكن خط التلفون يكون الجهد المطبق عليه 55 فولت مستمر دي سي 
هل توجد دائرة بسيطة لتخفيض الجهد 55 الى 12 فولت و ما هي العناصر التي تخفف الفولتية في التيار المستمر 
كمان نعلم ان الملف هوة المسؤول عن تخفيف الفولت في التيار المتناوب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أبريل 2012)

خط التليفون يعمل بالتيار وليس الفولت
خط التليفون المفترض 48 فولت ولكنه قد يعلو قليلا، و بمجرد رفع السماعة ينخفض لعشرة فولت
لذا لا يمكن أن تسحب منه تيار دون أن تؤثر على تشغيله 
اى تيار يسحب تستشعره دوائر فى السنترال أو المقسم فإما تعتبرة رفع السماعة فتعطى حرارة و إما تعتبر وجود تلف بالخط


----------



## abo-hmed (10 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> خط التليفون يعمل بالتيار وليس الفولت
> خط التليفون المفترض 48 فولت ولكنه قد يعلو قليلا، و بمجرد رفع السماعة ينخفض لعشرة فولت
> لذا لا يمكن أن تسحب منه تيار دون أن تؤثر على تشغيله
> اى تيار يسحب تستشعره دوائر فى السنترال أو المقسم فإما تعتبرة رفع السماعة فتعطى حرارة و إما تعتبر وجود تلف بالخط



كلام مفيد جدا الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك
اخي سؤال ما هو نوع الحساس الذي يستشعر بالماء و على سبيل المثال 
اذا اردنا ان نعرف مستوى المياه في خزان المياه ما هو نوع السلك او الحساس او المادة التي نضعها في الماء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أبريل 2012)

الماء يسبب قصر بين الأسلاك كما أن الكهرباء تسبب تحلله و لذا يجب أن يكون صلب لا يصدأ أو كربون
عادة توضع عوامة لتحديد مستوى الماء


----------



## abo-hmed (10 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الماء يسبب قصر بين الأسلاك كما أن الكهرباء تسبب تحلله و لذا يجب أن يكون صلب لا يصدأ أو كربون
> عادة توضع عوامة لتحديد مستوى الماء



نعم اخ ماجد : لكن العوامة عند وصول المياه الى مستوى محدد تقوم باغلاق الانبوب و منع نوزل المياه 
لكن هناك دارة بسيطة مكونة عن اربع ليدات و تحتاج الى حساس عند وصول المياه لنقطة معينة يضئ الليد 
اود منك لو سمحت اخ ماجد ان تخبرني بحساس او طريقة ليضئ الليد بالتحسس للمستوى المياه على سبيل المثال
خزان ماء طوله 100 سم نقوم بوضع كل 20 متر حساس مسؤول عن اضاءة الليد 
وذلك للاهمية 
من خلال دراستي للحساسات وجدت العديد من الحساسات الا من هذا حساس او اي طريقة اخرى تعمل كحساس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أبريل 2012)

الدوائر التى تتحدث عنها للهواة وتعتمد استخدام طرف سلك مغمور فى المياة عند ملامسته يوصل التيار فتعمل الدائرة و عيوب هذه الطريقة ذكرتها سابقا


----------



## abo-hmed (12 أبريل 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الدوائر التى تتحدث عنها للهواة وتعتمد استخدام طرف سلك مغمور فى المياة عند ملامسته يوصل التيار فتعمل الدائرة و عيوب هذه الطريقة ذكرتها سابقا


سؤال بالنسبة لليدات و انا طرحت اسفسار له عن هذا الرابط ارجو منك قراءة


----------



## abo-hmed (12 أبريل 2012)

هذا الرابط


----------



## abo-hmed (12 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324495-ارجو-المساعدة-في-كتابة-الاسم-عن-طريق-الليدات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أبريل 2012)

هذه دائرة كبيرة تعتمد على ميكرو كونتروللر و مجموعة من مسجل إزاحة أى ليست سهلة
ابحث عنها فى جوجل و يمكننا مناقشتها هنا لو أردت
لدى سؤال
لماذا دوما تستخدم الرد مع الإقتباس حتى لو كان الإقتباس لا علاقة له بما تريد أن تقول؟؟؟؟
الاقتباس يفيد حين تريد التعليق على رد ما أو جزء منه


----------



## abo-hmed (13 أبريل 2012)

بستخدم الرد مع الاقتباس و ذلك لتذكيرك بجوابك في حال نسيانك و انا متعود على وضعية الاقتباس لكن هلئ متل ما بدك ما لح استخدم الاقتباس
وجدت موضوع و مشروح بالفيديو و جملتو بيتحدث عن الميكروكنتولر : بواسطة برنامج avr ببرنامج codevision 
بيعرف و بحكي عن atmega 32 
كان موضوع جميل و فهمني عدة امور و معاني للمتحكمة 
لكن سؤالي هل جميع الا يسي تحتاج الى برمجة و كيفية كشف الايسي اذا كانت خربانة او شغالة 
و انا اقرا الموضوع و ان شاء الله هناك نقاش في مشروع لوحة الكترونية متحركة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أبريل 2012)

abo-hmed قال:


> بستخدم الرد مع الاقتباس و ذلك لتذكيرك بجوابك في حال نسيانك و انا متعود على وضعية الاقتباس لكن هلئ متل ما بدك ما لح استخدم الاقتباس
> وجدت موضوع و مشروح بالفيديو و جملتو بيتحدث عن الميكروكنتولر : بواسطة برنامج avr ببرنامج codevision
> بيعرف و بحكي عن atmega 32
> كان موضوع جميل و فهمني عدة امور و معاني للمتحكمة
> لكن سؤالي هل جميع الا يسي تحتاج الى برمجة


ألمتحكمات فقط تحتاج للبرمجة لكن هناك غيرها الاف الأنواع تؤدى وظائف متنوعة بدون برمجة


> و كيفية كشف الايسي اذا كانت خربانة او شغالة


الشرح فى هذه السلسلة
أجهزة القياس و كيف تقيس بها المكونات المتنوعة والأخطاء الشائعة


> و انا اقرا الموضوع و ان شاء الله هناك نقاش في مشروع لوحة الكترونية متحركة و لك جزيل الشكر


بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## abo-hmed (15 أبريل 2012)

عندي سؤال حول كاميات الماقبة المستخدمة في الشركات لمراقبة الاقسام 
هل هناك اخطاء او اعطال شائعة فيها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 أبريل 2012)

الكاميرات ليست طرازا واحدا لذا اعطاله تتباين حسب الطراز و الشركة المنتجة


----------



## abo-hmed (16 أبريل 2012)

هل لديك موقع او رابط يوجد بداخله مخططات لاجهزة الكترونية مهما كان نوعها 
معظم المخططات التي لدي لاجهزة الريسيفر فقط و ارغب بتكوين مكتبة مخططات تفيديني مستقبلا 
للاستفداة منها في الصيانة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أبريل 2012)

للأسف ليس لدى مواقع لأجهزة و لكن الأجهزة تتغير
الأفضل كما ذكرت فى السلسلة أن تتعلم كيف تمير وحدات الدوائر ، هذا مكبر و هذا مذبذب الخ ومنه تعرف كيف تعمل الدوائر المتاحة


----------



## abo-hmed (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخ ماجد 
عندي سؤال بسيط 
كيف اعرف مقدار استطاعة البفلات ( المجموعة الصوتية ) 
و كيف اجد بديل لايسي الصوت في المسجلات اليابانية علما انها لا يوجد لها اي سي اصلية من الشركة و الايسي الرقم عليها غير مكتوب ( يعني كيف اقدر اعمل تعديل )


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أبريل 2012)

معذرة لم أفهم ماذا تقصد بكلمة بفلات
يمكنك سؤال البائع عن البدائل ثم تبحث فى هذا الموقع عن خواصها لتتأكد من انها فعلا بديل
ALLDATASHEET.COM - Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors and other semiconductors.

من نفس الموقع تستطيع أن تعرف قدرة و خواص أى قطعة من المقاومات إلى الميكرو بروسيسور فقط اكتب الرقم


----------



## abo-hmed (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخ ماجد : 
عندي محول مكتوب عليه 12 فولت × 2
5 امبير
من المعلوم ان الملف هو الذي يقوم بتخفيض الفولت من 220 الى 12 فولت او اي رقم حسب اللفات للمحول 
لكن كيف استطعنا تحديد قيمة الامبير ( 5 امبير ) 
ما هو قانون حسابها لو سمحت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أبريل 2012)

فى هذه السلسلة تفاصيل تصميم المحول
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية


----------



## abo-hmed (19 أبريل 2012)

بشكرك كتير عالاجابات 
بالفعل صار عندي تحسن كتير كبير و خصوصا بصيانة الاجهزة 
عندي سؤال بسيط بالنسبة للمسجلات ال سي دي التي تقرا و تعرض السيدي فقط
هل يمكن تحويلها الى قارئ دي في دي بالنسبة للمسجلات البايونير او الايوا اليابانية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 أبريل 2012)

على حد علمى فنوع الليد تختلف دقته كما تختلف دقة النظام الميكانيكى كله كما أن منه متعدد الطبقات لذا لا يمكن جعل العادى يقرأ dvd
هذا الموضوع يخص قسم الحاسب لذا يكون لديهم تفاصيل أكثر


----------



## abo-hmed (20 أبريل 2012)

اسمع اشخاص يقولون في حال اريد فحص الصوت في جهاز الريسيفر او التلفزيون الى اخره من اجهزة الكترونية 
انا الطريقة كبداية انو اضع سلك الصوت في الاديو للتلفزيون 
و الطرف الثاني في الجهاز المطلوب بتبع خط الخارج من البروسيسور 
هل اضع الخط الثاني في الخارج من رجل البروسيسور او في طرف من مكثف او مقاومة 
و لماذا توضع مكثف قبل الايسي و ما مبدأ عمل المكثف بالقرب من الايسيات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 أبريل 2012)

لم افهم ما تقول ، يمكنك أن تسألهم
أما دور المكثف فهو مشروح فى السلسلة ولا يختلف إن كان قبل أو بجوار أى سى او غيرها فهو لا يتغير


----------



## abo-hmed (22 أبريل 2012)

لكل عنصر جهد يتحمله و في حال تجاوزه ينهار 
بالنسبة للمكثف الذي يقوم بوظيفة التنعيم في التغذية و تكون قيمته باغلب الاجهزة 470 ميرو 
هذا المكثف عند الفحص يجب ان تكون هناك فولتية على طرفيه مالمقصود بقياسه هل و هوة مركب على البوردة او يجب فكه 
لنتاكد ان كان يمرر الفولت ام لا


----------

